# Guide us in applying for Canada Immigration



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

My Wife has two years of experience as lecturer for Msc & Bsc Biotechnology and currently employed as Scientist in Life Sciences. We are planning to migrate to Canada. 
1. Does she has fair chance of getting positive assessments with the above experience she has.
2.Approximately how many years it's gonna take for the entire process if we get positive assessments in each level. 
3. For dependent visa do they also have to take Ielts and also submit education documents to get positive assessments.

Please guide us. 

Thank you,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colinanto said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Wife has two years of experience as lecturer for Msc & Bsc Biotechnology and currently employed as Scientist in Life Sciences. We are planning to migrate to Canada.
> 1. Does she has fair chance of getting positive assessments with the above experience she has.
> ...


Immigrating to Canada is completely different to immigrating to Australia... just because one government asks for certain information does not mean that the other will ask for the same information or have the same processes.

I suggest that you read the CIC website to see what they want from you.

We _cannot_ "guide" you without you having first done some of the footwork yourself. The process _can_ be done by you without the use of an agent, as all of the required information is freely available online to you and anyone else who wishes to look into immigrating to Canada and we're happy to help answer some of your questions, but we _do not_ hold your hand and tell you exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

colinanto said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Wife has two years of experience as lecturer for Msc & Bsc Biotechnology and currently employed as Scientist in Life Sciences. We are planning to migrate to Canada.
> 1. Does she has fair chance of getting positive assessments with the above experience she has.
> ...


Hi Colinanto,

As moderator aptly put it, do your research buddy.. 

here is simplest start. go to JOB BANK in Canadian Immigration site. search if you or your wife will get jobs in skills that you possess ( its like any job search site)

if you see there are many jobs, then rest free your mind on getting the job.

Start by booking a IELTS date and Getting your( or your wife, primary applicant's ) Education credentials verified by WES .. ( please do your research on comprehensive ranking system, see how many points will you get and then read all that is there about WES evaluation)

once these two primary steps are completed, create your profile in CIC website, get the registration number, create a JOB BANK profile. search for jobs. 

So brother start with Process by investing in research and not with the agent. ( if you have good money you can use them for showing funds in your account)

revert if you need any support after research.:juggle::juggle:


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you so much bro. Firstly I am sorry for not putting my questions in a proper way. 

You have given a very detailed input in a short note. We really appreciate your support. My wife is gonna be the primary applicant and she has done her ielts. But as you mentioned we need to get her education assessed from WES for that first we have to get her certificates transcribed and then only we can send it for WES. We will do this first and will let you know the outcome. And also as per your suggestion we will do everything on our own without going to any agent. 

We have a new born at our home so we hardly getting time to do other activities these days and that was the only reason I came to this forum asking for help out as we not able to spend time in research now. 

Again thank you lots for your valuable input.




dreamsanj said:


> Hi Colinanto,
> 
> As moderator aptly put it, do your research buddy..
> 
> ...


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry for not doing my footwork properly. As we have a new born at home we didnt had time to do some basic research. Thats why we just posted a few basic questions. 

It's our mistake to waste others time. We will do our ground work and if at any stage we need any further help will ask you again.

Thank you lots for your valuable advice.




WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Immigrating to Canada is completely different to immigrating to Australia... just because one government asks for certain information does not mean that the other will ask for the same information or have the same processes.
> 
> I suggest that you read the CIC website to see what they want from you.
> 
> We _cannot_ "guide" you without you having first done some of the footwork yourself. The process _can_ be done by you without the use of an agent, as all of the required information is freely available online to you and anyone else who wishes to look into immigrating to Canada and we're happy to help answer some of your questions, but we _do not_ hold your hand and tell you exactly what needs to be done.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello colinanto,

Well I can understand. I have a baby girl of 1 year and I can understand what you might be going through. well in my case, I decided to go alone first ( kind of test the waters) not sure if my small kid would adjust to cold weather. Hence I have taken the individual line.

Can you be more clear on what you mean by getting "her certificates transcribed". well I am assuming that would not be a hard task. I am in Karnataka -India, It took me some 4-5 days to visit both my universities and some under the table dealing for fastening the process. 

if you are dependent applicant and if you do your WES you tend to add in some points to your wife's application. Today I had a chance to see the CIC site's 6 months report. in the 400-449 there are 8000+ applicants and 450+ there were less than 1300, in 350-399 the number was close to 10K. All that you will have to decide is where do you want to fall in. see as individuals how much points you can gain or as family how much points you tend to make. In the last round, 1561 invites were sent with last rank 451. 

choose carefully, fasten your process. allocate time. Canadian site says there 20% of invites have been given to Indians. there are more waiting.


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Bro,

Its glad to know that your are from Karnataka too  I meant the same process what you did with your Universities. I dont think I will add value to my wife application as I dont hold a degree even though I have 13 years work experience. I think if we stand at 400+ points we will have a fair chance.
I just checked job bank for my wife related job, there seem to be quite a number of opening for scientists. So now first thing we will go to universities get the transcript and apply for WES.

After we get our WES thing only we will come to know about our points ? or is there anyway we can know know now itself how much points she will get.

Also my wife got her ielts done last year October and she scored 7.5 in all bands.

Thank you bro will keep you posted. Have a great weekahead,


----------



## colinanto (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Bro,

Its glad to know that your are from Karnataka too  I meant the same process what you did with your Universities. I dont think I will add value to my wife application as I dont hold a degree even though I have 13 years work experience. I think if we stand at 400+ points we will have a fair chance.
I just checked job bank for my wife related job, there seem to be quite a number of opening for scientists. So now first thing we will go to universities get the transcript and apply for WES.

After we get our WES thing only we will come to know about our points ? or is there anyway we can know know now itself how much points she will get.

Also my wife got her ielts done last year October and she scored 7.5 in all bands.

Thank you bro will keep you posted. Have a great weekahead,












colinanto said:


> Thank you so much bro. Firstly I am sorry for not putting my questions in a proper way.
> 
> You have given a very detailed input in a short note. We really appreciate your support. My wife is gonna be the primary applicant and she has done her ielts. But as you mentioned we need to get her education assessed from WES for that first we have to get her certificates transcribed and then only we can send it for WES. We will do this first and will let you know the outcome. And also as per your suggestion we will do everything on our own without going to any agent.
> 
> ...


----------

